
Introducing {lambda talk} - martyalain
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com2
======
martyalain
As an architect (building houses) my initial goal was not to create a
language, I just wanted to improve some Markup Syntax for my home made wiki. I
began to learn Regular Expressions, then I discovered Lisp, and the result is
lambdatalk,
([http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com2](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=com2)).
I don't pretend it's a true language but it fits my needs. Your opinion would
be appreciated. Thanks

